# How to prevent this type of heat pressing issue? (look at attached pictures)



## pampam07 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi, Everyone.

Please see attached. I've been wondering how to prevent this type of problem during heat pressing. The edges are rough and did not stick into the garment. I used a JPSS light transfer paper. oh, and this only happens using light transfers.


----------



## pampam07 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## brandunofficial (Aug 6, 2012)

is the padding on your press torn or old? You may want to check that firsts. Also alot of times if you are using a heat press from like the ones they sell on Amazon or Ebay the inexpensive ones , those tend to not distribute the heat evenly so you will have different temps on the hot plate in different locations which can cause it to press correctly on one side and not so good on the others


----------



## pampam07 (Feb 10, 2015)

so i'll have to check the even distribution of heat then? 

the padding is just around 5 months old. 

Does uneven surface affect the quality of the press?


----------



## lemoid (Dec 22, 2010)

pampam07 said:


> so i'll have to check the even distribution of heat then?
> 
> the padding is just around 5 months old.
> 
> Does uneven surface affect the quality of the press?


yes... heat press works best when the surface is flat... bulks and folds receives the most pressure and heat, leaving behind the rest with less pressure and uneven distribution of heat


----------



## pampam07 (Feb 10, 2015)

lemoid said:


> yes... heat press works best when the surface is flat... bulks and folds receives the most pressure and heat, leaving behind the rest with less pressure and uneven distribution of heat


Thanks lemoid!

Some additional questions:
1.) How do I maintain the quality of the prints after heat pressing? and what do I tell my customers for them to preserve the quality of the print?
2.) How do I press those shirts with buttons and other uneven parts then?

Thank you for all the reply.


----------



## lemoid (Dec 22, 2010)

pampam07 said:


> Thanks lemoid!
> 
> Some additional questions:
> 1.) How do I maintain the quality of the prints after heat pressing? and what do I tell my customers for them to preserve the quality of the print?
> ...


1. give them the following reminders: · HAND WASH WITH CARE
· DO NOT BLEACH
· DO NOT WRING
· AIR DRY ONLY
· DO NOT IRON ON PRINT

2. You must have extra rubber for your heat press. Cut this according to size needed, and shape needed to accommodate and fit buttoned and irregular parts of the substrate.

Experiment what will best suit your needs. You will see, it's just a matter of time until you discover different approach for different problems...


----------



## pampam07 (Feb 10, 2015)

lemoid said:


> 1. give them the following reminders: · HAND WASH WITH CARE
> · DO NOT BLEACH
> · DO NOT WRING
> · AIR DRY ONLY
> ...



Thank you so much Rockwell! This will really be helpful!


----------



## pampam07 (Feb 10, 2015)

pampam07 said:


> Thank you so much Rockwell! This will really be helpful!



Oh, sorry, that should have been Lemoid! (rockwell was the fontstyle lol my bad)


----------

